# Crazy Idea for an Army



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was looking at another thread about the fact the Empire would be speaking like Germans and I thought "Well I want an army that speaks like Old English" and I thought of Albion. So I was wondering, if I was to set about this, how would I go about doing it? What models could I use as a basis, what army book would be the most suitable?


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Orks

Yup, absolutly Orcs.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Why Orcs do you think?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that brettonians would fit as although the main theme is french the differences between the french and english armies at the time were minimal and louen lioncourt is basically richard the lionheart.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I dunno all the names and such just seem very french, I know there's not much difference but considering albion is meant to represent the English and the time when druids and almost celt like nation ruled the island. I'm just not sure whether the bretonnians are English enough 

Would a good basis for models be marauders and the army book, wood elves?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So is this idea to crazy then? I like the idea of loads of woad painted semi barbarians running across the field as a force of good


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Actually there are fanmade rulebooks for Albion armies available. And Albion is very much inspired by the Celts and tribes people living in Britain long before Middles Ages. Basically Britain during the time of the Roman Empire.

You can find two of these rulebooks here along with other WFB fanmade rulebooks based.


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, some places would not let you use the models since they are not warhammer, but for friendly games this site has really cool looking celts and i have bought these models before. They will give you the old fasion half naked models you might want. They are 28mm same as warhammer and the boxes come with all the proper command sections you will need, and its cheep. I would just use the empire book with them.

http://wargamesfactory.com/webstore/might-of-rome/celt-warband-box-set


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Oooh another crazy idea what about a gnoblar army using the orcs and goblins army book?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Yeah, that would be fine. After all Gnoblars are a subspecies of Goblin. There's also that fanmade Hobgoblin rulebook that's in with the other fan rulebooks that I gave you a link to.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd have to convert some goblins models wouldn't I, would be a bit boring if they where all current models over and over.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Well that and there's only 3 Gnoblar units you can get from GW, Fighters, Trappers and the Scraplauncher, yes you'd need some more models to field a proper army.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

There are many varied poses in the gnoblar kit (its one of the best), the trappers are fairly different to each other and awesome, the scraplauncher is cool and there are random gnoblar gallore in the ogre kits.

Some conversion would be good... but you could just about manage without


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Gnoblar wolf riders a possibility? Would simply replacing the heads of goblins be a bit tacky? Also I was thinking of using Fimir's as trolls.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Maybe. I'm not sure if there are any wolves up in the Mountains of Mourn. They have Sabretusks but I think those are a little too vicious for Gnoblars to tame. Not really an expert on the Orge Kingdoms and the Mountains of Mourn.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

There's Mournfangs, which are giant wolves almost. Hmm gnoblars riding Sabretusks might be cool  but I think I read it's a lot harder to tame them than wolves, so will think of something else.

So far I've created a command for my current Gnoblars and I've just started painting them, going to go with a yellowy orange colour over but will mix it up so they don't all look identical. Could use some help with the scraplauncher, will just leaving over the catapult be enough or should I do more with it?


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

neilbatte said:


> I think that brettonians would fit as although the main theme is french the differences between the french and english armies at the time were minimal and louen lioncourt is basically richard the lionheart.


 His name literally means Louen Lionheart. More to the point something with top hats would more than suffice, even if they are ogres. As some may actually take my opinion into account I'd go with bretons or wood elves. The latter only due to longbows


Words_of_Truth said:


> Why Orcs do you think?


 Because their Orks. 'Nuff said


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was just wondering whats a good points total for a starter army to go with? 800? 1k?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

My Gnoblar shaman conversion


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

can't see nuffin...

Any chance of some larger pics?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry been having a problem with forum codes today.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice model to pick for that. I made a gnoblar shamen for a campaign a while ago, but didn't have any of the trappers... I had one of the Look Out Gnoblars standing on a barrel with a staff, looked pretty good, especially when painted magical purple (purple is a magical colour for my ogres).


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What do you think of the scraplauncher as a snotling pump wagon? I wondering if removing the catapult is a little to simple and whether I should do more?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Slightly dodgy one- a rhinox is a huge scarey beast... and the pumpwagon has nothing remotely like that in its profile. Starting from the scraplauncher would take a lot of work since it gives you a nice framework but you would have to take the rhinox and launcher out without making the model look half-assembled.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Could the Rhinox be like the impact hits and the spores be like the gnoblars throwing sharp stuff? The Spiky Roller could be the horses on the Rhinox. The "Too pumped up" ability could be the gnoblars poking the rhinox but don't have the ability to control the beast?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Upgrading to a spiky roller could mean that the rhinox gives the right effect for the S5 impact hits... but anyone you played would assume it would be there for combat as well, which it most certainly isn't. That's why I don't think you could get away with keeping the rhinox...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm ok, will try figure something out, maybe I could use the rhinox for a normal chariot?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

My Gnoblar Rockthrower so far.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Sneak preview of my Gnoblar Chariot which will count as a Orc Chariot.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Those are fairly immense, loving the rockthrower especially.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Further progress on both  Added a chest for the ammo of the thrower and a pointing Gnoblar for the additional crew.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Made a little Army list for what I currently have, wondering whether it's enough to have a Introduction game at my local store, haven't played the actual game in ages, just been interested in doing the models and reading books.

Goblin Shaman (Gnoblar Shaman)
Level 2
Crown of Command

-125

20 Goblins (Gnoblars) 
Command
Nasty Stalkers x3
Shields

-130

Boar Chariot (Rhinoxen Chariot)
Extra Crew

- 90

Rock Lobber

- 85

-430


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

My Gnoblar Battle Standard Bearer


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's my army so far


----------



## Bennyworld (May 24, 2012)

Good idea orks would be cool


----------

